# 1 embryo, 2 day transfer - any hope?



## DollyR (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello...
I was hoping I might hear from some ladies who have had a 2 day transfer with just one embryo (mine was only 5 cells).

This is my 3rd cycle of IVF and my worst response yet - I only had 2 follies from which they managed to retrieve 3 eggs, however only 1 fertilized and was transferred back 48 hours later.... I didn't even think they did a 2 day transfer - I thought 3 was the earliest  

I am now 7 days past 2 day transfer and not really feeling much difference - a few twinges here and there but could be the Cyclogest.... am also on high does folic acid, baby aspirin, and Clexane jabs.....

I was told at transfer there was only a 1 in 9 chance of this working - I cried most of the way through the procedure and almost told them not to bother putting it back - but DH made me see sense.....

I feel like I'm just on hold for the inevitable negative test next week.... 

Has anyone got any positive stories to share?

Thank you - and lots of luck and happy thoughts to all who are reading this 

DollyR x


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi dolly just wanted to give you some hope, I had 8 eggs only 1 fertilised. I was so upset after getting 8 fertilise on my previous cycle. 5 cells is a high number mine was only 3 when she went back in. I've now got a beautiful baby girl from that 1 egg so don't give up hope.

Wishing you lots of luck  
Sal


----------



## emmy4 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Dolly, both of my children were 2 cell 2 day transfer! Good luck hun, emmy.x


----------



## jillaz (Nov 9, 2011)

Dolly 5 cell is extremely good for day 2!! I had 2dt on Friday and got a 4 cell which embryologist said was the best you could get. It sounds like I could have written your post too, this is my third and worst response yet! I have 2 back in but one had only started to divide as she was prepping it for ET.
Good luck and remember it only takes one!


----------



## Special Prayers (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi dolly, I am also 7dp2dt today, I had 2 embies transferred which were both 4 cell, same as Jillaz I was told they were best you could get so if you got a 5 cell, woo hoo, that's such great news, sending ou lots of   good luck x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey dolly  I had 3 cell 8 3dt and still didn't get pregnant  so it just a number and Aslo I belive the earlier your sweetie are put back the better  also you said you felt a twinge well that is fabs new as during my 1st I felt twinge from day 1 they put back and I was pregnant but MCand during all my last 4 ICSI I never felt any twinge and I didn't get pregnant  so don't worry you will be fine and good luck and keep being postive and start thinking you are pregnant so your brain will click into it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Janie_k (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a great story for you!!! My friend who has a very healthy two year old at 40 had only 1 egg collected, she has a very low AMH at less than 4. The one egg fertilised but only progressed to 4 cells, very poor quality and very fragmented. She had it replaced at day two and surprise.... Her name is now little Molly!!!!! I always think of my friends story when I am getting discouraged.... Hope that helps!! Xxx 
janie, in 2ww


----------



## catty81 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for sharing your stories....always nice to hear about women who have been in the same boat and had success. 

I too have had only one embryo put back as that one was the only one that fertilised and this had been my best result yet! I have never gotten as far a ET before and I am glad just to have a some chance, even if it is small (though I wasn't aware it was as low as 1 in 9 -  did your doctor/embryologist say why it has those odds Dolly?) You should be really happy with a 5 -cell though   , only 4 cells are standard for day 2 so yours is growing nicely.....Remember it only takes one! It is a glib statement but one that keeps me going through my 18 day wait to test! 

By the way, I haven't had all that many symptoms either and those I did have have now disappeared...what ever that means!    but having read A LOT about 2ww symptoms, I have learn't that no 2 women are the same and no symptoms doesn't necessarily mean you won't get your BFP

I am sending    and    to you ladies waiting to test 

All the best 

Cat


----------



## DollyR (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh ladies - I am so so touched you took the time to share your stories and good luck wishes with me.... honestly, I am welling up now with the thoughtfullness of you all..... I wish I could give each of you a big squishy hug!

 

I actually have showed DH this thread this evening - and I don't usually show him the boards I post on and he was so touched too... and says thank you!

I am lucky in that I have a very supportive and loving husband and some lovely friends, some of who know what we are doing - and even received a lovely "Thinking Of You" card today from a good one... but the ladies you come to "meet" and get to know on these boards know more than anyone how and what you are thinking - and are there for you no matter how many times you weep and wail and feel it is all too much - you are the ones who keep others going..... thank you!

Sal / emmy 4 - thanks for sharing and congrats on your beautiful children.....  

jillaz - thank you - and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you too.... let me know how you go....  

special prayers... we are TX twins! Your test date is later than mine though... I am supposed to test on the 23rd - but will test on the 24th instead.... is this because it is a FET Fingers crossed for you too....  

becky7 - thank you for your kind words... I know what you mean about it just being numbers etc... last cycle I had 2 good quality blast embryos implanted and although I got a BFP it wasn't meant to be and I lost them....
Wishing you oodles of luck and positivity for you forward journey  

janie K - thanks for sharing your friends story to make us more positive - it really has helped... I hope you're doing OK - I saw your posts.... I hope you're OK - I would go and have that big fat burger! We just had pizza - naughty naughty  

catty 81 - thanks for your message - I am so so pleased for you that you have gotten to ET this time - I do realise that some people don't reach this far... I hope you're doing OK and again I my fingers crossed you....
I'm afraid the Dr didn't explain why it was a 1 in 9 chance and  didn't think to ask... sorry..... reading these positive stories on here has made me more hopeful though... maybe I'll be that 1 in 9? Keep positive hunny.... and I'll pray for you embie  

Well I guess i didn't know that a 2 day transfer is not 'that' unusual..... and that 5 cells is not too bad....  this is such a learning curve isn't it.. 

Am hoping to get a better nights sleep tonight....still don't really have any symptoms... bit of heartburn but that could be stress!

Those of you who are on there 2WW, it would be nice to hear how you go!
I'll post back here if there are any changes!!

Thank you lovely FF'ers! 
DollyR xx

PS Am sending you each a lovely happy positive bubble!!!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey pet,I had a 4cell 2dt and her name is Holly!!its just a number!!my clinic only do 2dt cos they think embies are better off in their natural environment!!good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## catty81 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dolly, it is strange how you mentioned heartburn, for the past couple of days I have had it really badly and didn't think that much of it despite not having it for years as it isn't a typical 2ww symptom but maybe there is a good reason for it...here's hoping!! Got my fingers crossed for you too hun x x


----------



## DollyR (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello all...

I just wanted to update those of you who were kind enough to write lovely messages....
Sadly I tested negative this morning....
Have been devastated all day - can't believe this is the 3rd time - I feel like such a failure.
I'm not sure where we go from here.

Thank you all for your support... you got me through the last couple of weeks.
I hope you all achieve your dream soon.

Dolly x


----------



## emmy4 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Dolly, i am really sorry, take care of yourself. Emmy.x


----------

